# T shirt Printing Question



## vmckenna1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Can anybody tell me if there is a printing method that comes between a vinyl / transfer heat press print and a screen print? We don't have the space to do screen printing and don't a have the budget for a DTG printer. Hope you can help. Thank you


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

Eco solvent printer. A Roland BN -20 is less then half the price of a good DTG unit and you can do decals and other things with it as well. If you can afford a little more, the a Versa Camm is even better.

Sent from my SM-G900P using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## vmckenna1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you very much for the reply. I will check those items out
Great job
Vincent


----------

